# Opinions on the "Beam Machine"



## Cowboy Tom (Aug 11, 2008)

Was looking at those in the Baily's catalog and though it looked real handy for miscellaneous jobs. Do they work well and cut straight? Durable and hold on to the bar tightly?.........Inquiring minds want to know.

CT


----------



## woodshop (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't own one or know anybody who does... pricey, so only way I could justify buying one was if I was building a cabin or had a specific consist ant need for something like it.


----------



## guitarborist (Aug 11, 2008)

*make your own*

make your own, I did. Check out this thread for the detail and picts.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1068751#post1068751


----------



## RAS323 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've used the beam machine from bailey's and it works ok. You get what you pay for (I think I paid $30). It was difficult to keep cuts straight and true. I did use it to make a loft for my barn, but all the board were trued up as best I could with a table saw and/or circular saw. I got an alaskan mill a little while ago and it works much better.


----------



## irishcountry (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet job on that loft!!


----------



## woodshop (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice loft. 

Beam machine... I think I'm talking about a whole different animal though, the one I'm thinking of costs several hundred bucks and is used to make tenons in logs and beams. Probably getting names mixed up, my mistake... sorry.


----------



## RAS323 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys 

This is the Beam Machine I'm talking about. 
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=46100&catID=196


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, I got one around here somewhere. Cute little thing, red paint and a little level on one end. Made out of light 4" chanel iron. I used it to split a Red Oak log about 10 years ago. I guess it beats nothing, but in this case not by much.

Rodney


----------



## slabmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

I got this instead to go along with my alaskan.They work great


----------



## lazermule (Aug 15, 2008)

I have something similar to a beam machine. I was not all that impressed with it. The "C" where it clamps onto the saw on mine bent or relaxed and ended up chewing up a chain. I now have the small alaskan mill and it works great.

LAZER


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 16, 2008)

I used an "off brand" version to quarter a 40" oak log. Worked okay, but wouldn't want to use it very often.

Mark


----------

